# who's online



## Thomas1

Hi,


I cannot see who is online and how many people browse a forum. There simply aren't these pieces of information on the WR main site. Does this happen to everyone or it's just me? 


Regards,
Thomas


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Thomas, 

Thanks for the warning.  Mike Kellogg is trying to increase our server speed.  Due to our exponential growth, several users have experienced significant slow-downs in loading time.  The User Online list is one of the features he has had to turn off until he finds a solution.  

Please see his announcement HERE.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks GenJen. 

I had read that thread, and thought it might be just me since Mike said something about turning off the search function. Probably, he had to turn off who's online and number of people browsing a forum indicator too.

Thanks again,
Thomas


----------



## GenJen54

I think he's experimenting with many different fixes until he finds the magic forumla.


----------



## Whodunit

So is it just mne who can open the Who's online page at the moment? 



			
				GenJen54 said:
			
		

> I think he's experimenting with many different fixes until he finds the magic forumla.


 
Good to see you are already so addicted to our forum.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> So is it just mne who can open the Who's online page at the moment?


The question was about the (recently chaotic) list on the homepage of the forum.

Jana


----------



## neliha76

No, i can open it too ! It works


----------



## neliha76

But in fact, on the homepage, the number of connected people is not precised anymore, and it has been the case for this afternoon.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Whodunit said:
			
		

> So is it just mne who can open the Who's online page at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you are already so addicted to our forum.


 
I can open it.  However, is there any other way of accessing it?  I am very much indebted to Whodunit because aside from helping me with my German grammar,  I also have to click his link to enable me to find out who is on-line.


----------



## Whodunit

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> I can open it. However, is there any other way of accessing it? I am very much indebted to Whodunit because aside from helping me with my German grammar, I also have to click his link to enable me to find out who is on-line.


 
Just click on "Quick Links" in the toolbar right below the PM information box where you can read "Welcome, Cracker Jack". Then choose "Who's online". Another possibility is to use the "Forum Jump" on almost every page in the forum, where you can choose "Who's online", too.


----------

